# Second Hand Smoke(r)



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Frequently we see where one of our brothers or sisters has made a nice â€œFindâ€ at a garage sale, on Craiglist or some such place.  I finally stumbled into a situation I just couldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t pass up.  Now that I have it, I am not sure exactly what I am going to do with it, but my story goes like this:

I was driving down the highway when I saw this little hand made sign along the road.  No traffic, so I slowed to a crawl and read it.   Sign said â€œMoving Saleâ€ and â€œFree Stuffâ€.  Between my wife and I we have enough curiosity to â€œKill The Catâ€, so we stopped to take a look.

Initially, I thought this family was moving away.  Come to find out they were moving in.  They had lived in Anchorage for many years and had just relocated to Oregon, to be closer to children.

We browsed around and the guy starts talking to me.  Asking if there is anything in particular I am looking for.  He points out several things, none of which interested me and then he asks if I would be interested in a â€œSmokerâ€.  I told him that I might be and glanced around because I hadnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t seen any smokers.  Then he points to this box I am standing beside.

Turns out he worked for an Airline in Anchorage(Naviohjim, are you reading this?).  He had taken one of those nice Aluminum rolling carts that they use to stock the planes with their hot food meals.  The thing is already high quality Aluminum, has several shelf brackets and removable racks for each bracket.  He had pop riveted in a water/sand rack and left room for a Hot Plate.  He had also put in an adjustable air intake and adjustable chimney vent.   The box is still on these hunky big strong rollers.  It measures 52 inches tall, by 26 inches wide and 22 inches front to back.

Said he used it for Salmon and various game meat.  Now that he was down here in Oregon he was going to buy something smaller and more modern because he didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t anticipate the volumes that he smoked in Alaska.

He said, â€œIf you want it, take itâ€.  And, I did.  Canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t figure why he didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t get rid of it before he moved, instead of after.  But, I wasnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t going to argue.  I snagged it on the spot.

I am posting some pictures, below.  It has 9 removable racks.  The thing has 30 rack brackets, so offers adjustibility in one inch increments.  Yeah, it is a little dirty but a few minutes with my power washer will take care of that.  

At least the price was right so I figured I didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t have much to loose.  If we ever get a break in the weather I am going to clean her up and give her a test smoke.

The capacity is way in excess of what I need for family use.  But, like emtee, my neighbors catch a lot of Salmon and Halibut, in season.  Even if they don't fish, they take advantage of the lower seasonal prices and buy a bunch.  Most of them don't know how to smoke, or even have smokers, so they beg those of us who do.  When I help them out by putting on a "Group" smoke, I end up with several smokers running and a lot of cleanup later.  I over burden my 'Chief's' and GOSM, just trying to get the job done.   Even if I only use it a couple times a year, this should make a great neighborhood smoker.  Hopefully so simple I can turn some of the work over to them.

I have already thought of a few mods, but they will come in due time.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

WHAT A SWEET FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been looking for one of those food warmers.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT find to me!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya might want to be careful though, cuz once the neighborhood finds out about it you will be getting even more requests than you're used to.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. With a little TLC it should clean up and be servicable. It was a good thing I tied her down before last weeks flood. It tried to float away and would have, it I hadn't taken the precaution. (I am learning to always listen to my wife !)

I don't have any covered work/play space, so am running out of room for these things. I think I am going to bolt a 2X10 Header the full length of that 40 foot container, in the background of the pictures. Use that to come out with about a 12 foot lean-to type roof. Will give me some space, out of the weather.

And HB you are right, neighbors have already heard about this. I told them to put me on their Christmas List and we would 'talk about it'. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skip


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 8, 2007)

My wife loves to hit garage sales!! She always lets me know if she comes across a smoker. Sometimes I go with her, and it never fails if there is a smoker on the sale it's already marked sold, they go pretty fast around here. I can't believe he just gave it to you. With a little cleaning you will be turning out quantities of Q that make you a major celebrity in your neighborhood.


----------



## rip (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats on the find, like you said a little elbow grease and she will be ready for action.........what you goin to name her?


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

What a great find!


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 8, 2007)

What a great find , and the possibilities are endless as to what you could use that baby for , and the price 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...congrats on your find.


----------



## richtee (Dec 8, 2007)

Verrrry Interestink!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 8, 2007)

Sometimes a body is in the right place at the right time ....

Should serve you and your neighbors well ... congrats! 

BTW ... what is your heat method, charcoal, LP, elect. or?


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Yeah, I'm stoked.  Should be just the ticket for those occasional big jobs and those Fall groupe sessions.   And Squeez, there was this beater hot plate in it, when I got her.  I threw it away but had recently picked up a 1500w plate from Wal-Mart for $6.00.  I know at that price it isn't very high quality.  But, I am thinking I will try a smoke or two with it.  If it doesn't cut it, I haven't lost much.  Depending on how that goes, I will have to decide on what to do.  Fortunately there is a lot of room so could go propane, larger hot plate or possibly even elevate the smoker onto some sort of stand and fabricate a seperate box burning stick, letting the smoke rise vertically.  Just too soon to have decided on anything.  Will just have to wait and see how things unfold.

I may be back asking for help and suggestions soon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Skip


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 8, 2007)

hey skip 

cool find now fill that sucker with bacon and get to smoking


----------



## smokincowboy (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool find, your a lucky guy


----------



## short one (Dec 8, 2007)

Great find. I can see summer sausage and link sausage hanging in there getting kissed by the thin blue. Congrats.


----------



## goat (Dec 8, 2007)

I think you should send it to me.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Never done bacon, huey.  Will need you to baby sit me.

If you're up for it, so am I.

skip


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice try Goat.  I tried to e-mail it to you but it bounced back to me.  Your ISP said "Return to Sender"  Oh, wait a mintue.  .  .  That was Elvis.  LOL

I need to fire it up and put in the thermometer and see just what I get out of it.  Anxious to try though.  Should be fun.

Skip


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 9, 2007)

That'll make a great smoker Skip congrats!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice find, hope you put it to good use as I am sure you will.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hey Skip, thats a dandy. It seems to be to small of a box for a gas heat source though. Just judgeing from what I use, I sure don't know about all the different size gas burners though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I think I would go for the hot plate though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 9, 2007)

It is with love that I say "I hate you."  :D


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

You are probably right, Terry.  Since I already have this new hot plate I am going to give that a try first.  May even stick the hot plate in, along with my Maverick thermo and just see what temps I can get.  Don't want to botch up my first smoke, learning the hard way.

If I get a break in the weather I will give it a try tomorrow.

Skip


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

I will try my best to deserve it !!

Skip


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 9, 2007)

looks good.... hope you enjoy it... waitin' on the qviews....


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

OK, additional info to report.

Today turned out to be dry, but chilly.  Frost this morning but was 39F when I decided to make my first test.  Plugged in the 1500W Hot Plate, hung the Maverick ET-73 internal smoker thermometer about half way in the middle of the box, buttoned her up and checked the reading.  Was 40F and climbing so went in the house for a cup of coffee.  

Half hour later, checked the temp.  It was 61F.  Gave it another half hour and it hit 91F.  I let it sit for another half hour and it struggled itself up to 98F.  

I don't think the old Hot Plate is going to be the way to go.  Just too much volume to heat up, and this is without any food in it, to heat up  

I have the innards from a Luhr Jensen Big Chief.  Removed them when I converted it to Cold Smoke.  But don't think that would be much of an improvement.

Thinking of going to an RV Supply house and getting a propane stove burner and designing something to hold that.  Should be able to come up with something similar to my GOSM Vertical.

I think it is now time for all my brothers and sisters to come to my rescue, with ideas and suggestions.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know this baby has some good potential and we should be able to make it work.

Skip


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 9, 2007)

skip that sounds odd did you check your temp probe maybe its messed up was the hotplate on hi it should get it hotter was the damper closed or open something sounds funny to me if everything is right you are losing a lot of heat someplace maybe the smoker is not insulated


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 9, 2007)

*  Skip, I have told you a thousand times, NEVER listen to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  At the very least, just do the exact opposite of what I suggest, that should put you right on the money. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I do agree with Huey though, that hot plate "should" work fine??  Who knows?*


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

Huey IM'd me and had some thoughts.  I checked out everything he suggested.  Sensor wasn't touching anything.  Had vents closed because I wasn't actually smoking.  The box( I'm calling her "Big Box"), is  NOT  insulated.   She is single walled aluminum.  But still, I thought she would warm up better than this.  

This is sort of a 'back burner' project so I am in no hurry.  Will keep experimenting and keep you posted.

Skip


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 9, 2007)

*  That is proably most of the problem Skip. That is a vast area to radiate heat from. If you could wrap it some way. Insulation of some sort, hot water tank blanket, welders blanket, the blanket off your bed, (your wife will snuggle up closer at nite)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , heck, even card board works pretty good.  Good luck, I know you will figure it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## squeezy (Dec 10, 2007)

You could try these guys http://www.gassmoker.com/c-burner.htm This is their C model for cabinet smokers. I use The V model for my ECB and the H model for SFB. They can custom fit with measurements and pix of unit.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Squeez:

Will check into them, for sure.  I am starting to think of some insulation techniques too.  I am getting set to build myself some sheltered work space.  Dedicating part of it to my smoking equipment.  When I do, I will take care of the insulation (lack of) problem.  Meanwhile will look into burners.

Man, ya just gotta love this site and you members.

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions, Huey, Squeez and Terry.

Skip


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 10, 2007)

How come I never find free smokers?! Nice find!!


----------



## emtee (Dec 10, 2007)

Mucho potential man! Trust me, once the neighbors find out about it and, if like me, you're dumb enough to let them actually TRY something from your rig, you'll have to start charging admission into your yard... kinda like I do now. You will get no peace
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rock on.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 10, 2007)

Hawg & emtee:

Just dumb luck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As you can see, I am having a little trouble right now. Just getting started though. Squeezy gave me a tip on some burners and am checking them out. 

I am going to check it good for leaks, come up with some kind of insulation and add a little horse power to the heat department and I think it will be just fine.

And, I think you are right.  I will volunteer to do a little smoking for the neighbors but won't give them "keys to the car".  Job Security, you know!!

Skip


----------



## dingle (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice rescue Skip! I think a nice guy named "Hawg" told me on my rescuse that we just cant have these things layin around rotting away. Let's rescue them and put them to good use!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm with you there.  I am going to take my time and putz with this.  I'll resurface the thread when I have something to report.

Thanks everyone for your ideas and encouragement.

Skip


----------



## pescadero (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a little more to report.

Squeezy gave me the link to an outfit that sells various styles of propane burners. (Link is a couple posts prior to this one) I called the guy and he wasn't in. He was out on a service call but I was told he would CMB. This he did. But, wouldn't you know, he missed me. He called back, on his nickle, several times, until he finally got me. Very likable guy, very knowledgeable and extremely responsive and helpful. There can't be that much profit in stuff and he willingly burned up most of his, just calling me back. We talked and talked. He was patient and insisted I describe Little Miss "Big Box", as I have taken to call her. Her size, her shape and her volume. Also wanted to know insulated or not, single wall etc., etc.

After lengthly discussions, he agreed with Squeez's original recommendation of a "C" burner. He described in detail, the installation process, venting, hosing and all the important stuff. He said the unit came with a small jet. But, at no cost, he was going to include medium and large jets, so I had maximum flexibility. They are all field changable. He also has an adjustable smoke vent device he was going to send for free. I insisted I pay for it and he was almost offended. He finally agreed but insisted that I keep him informed of progress and he would make, buy, borrow or steal anything I needed, to make my installation satisfactory for me. 

Man, I am going at length to tell you about this, just because it was so far over and above the call of duty, I was blown away. Where and when do you ever get service like that. I know Squeezy must get a "Piece of the Action:..(Just Kiddin). Needless to say, I was very impressed.

Bottom line is, I ordered my stuff and will set about installing it upon arrival. If I am not boring you, you will give another update at that time.

It goes without saying, Squeez, I sincerely appreciate your referral. This guy is top of the line.

Skip

Oops.  I had to edit to tell you:  Squeez, "Points" are on the way for you great support.  Thanks again.


----------



## navionjim (Dec 12, 2007)

Turns out he worked for an Airline in Anchorage(NavionJim, are you reading this?). He had taken one of those nice Aluminum rolling carts that they use to stock the planes with their hot food meals. The thing is already high quality Aluminum, has several shelf brackets and removable racks for each bracket. He had pop riveted in a water/sand rack and left room for a Hot Plate. He had also put in an adjustable air intake and adjustable chimney vent. The box is still on these hunky big strong rollers. It measures 52 inches tall, by 26 inches wide and 22 inches front to back.

Yo Skip, now I'm reading this! Good haul on your part, the airlines do have a few benefits to be sure. Email me the guy's name if you know it, I bet I know him if he worked in Maintenance or Ops. I have a food drier I built from one of the onboard food service boxes that I still use. Much smaller than yours, this is the one from the galley of a 737. That thing will never wear out!
Jimbo


----------



## squeezy (Dec 12, 2007)

Don't I wish that were true! ... I have been told I could sell ice to the Inuit or condoms to the pope ... but I have to be enthused and behind anything to sell it ...

So glad things are working out for you ... can't wait for updates with pix.

Take care and good luck!


----------



## smokincowboy (Dec 12, 2007)

I have an old unit that I used a side burner off an old gas grill  you can pick them up on trash day by the curb and most of the burners are not even used. pic 1 shows the burner through a hole in the bottom,pic2 ishow I used the hole thing just taken off the grill you get the igniter knob to turn up the flame  all you need to do is plug the line that goes to the main burner you have the tank hook up and all


----------

